# Finally riding high - bike is almost "finished"



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Finally got my 4" lift on! - Used the front components from the SATV kit (reworked to be correct) plus Cobra rear axles & my own rear trailing arms. If I didn't already have the front kit before we really sorted my bud's XMR out I would have just built the entire thing myself, but oh well. 

'11 Orbital Blue Max Limited - All built by me 
- Custom 4" lift w/ 2-1/4" rake 
- S/W Outlaw2's on 14x7 MSA M18 Pilots 
- 650 secondary helix, EPI orange primary spring & 3 XMR/Renegade weights 
- Custom 2" snorkels(air box & belt int/exh all 2") 
- Custom rad relocate 
- modded stock muffler(spark arrestor removed & low-rise 2-1/4" snorkle) 
- 6" split audio tubes 
- 6k HID's 
- 3500# Viper Elite winch(far better than the factory Warn 3k XT) 
























































I didn't have time to put the spring spacers in before the ride this weekend, so I pulled the rear "mud flaps" to keep them from catching the tires riding double + loaded cooler all weekend. They will be going back on once I do the spacers this week. 

Only things left on my "to-do list" with it is an aftermarket primary/machined 2ndary, and a programmer. - Pretty happy with the bikes' performance this past weekend, walked *A LOT* of places in 2wd that many were getting severely stuck in in 4wd. Still found some places to dig it in nicely though - 



















Didn't have the XMR weights in the clutch yet and it still slips the belt when in 4wd in situations like that so I just winched it out. I actually got to there in 2wd, but couldn't pull 4 when I tried to walk it out. 

Same hole, stock height '09 XT on 28 s/w backs, and she went in @ WOT in 4wd, 800rzr in the back ground couldn't turn 26ish 589 type tires in this stuff -


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Wheerler looks sweet. And the mud looks like a blast. Can-am FTW


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lookin good man, I wish I had something about like that for my gade.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

whats the gc jp


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Looks great! X2 what's your gc


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

iirc it's right around 18-18.5". I didn't measure mine and it's been a while since we did Robert's.



* I need to set in & detail the thing, my cases are all mud stained as heck.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

JPs300 said:


> iirc it's right around 18-18.5". I didn't measure mine and it's been a while since we did Robert's.
> 
> 
> 
> * I need to set in & detail the thing, my cases are all mud stained as heck.


NICE! I'm at 18.5" with my setup!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

jrpro130 said:


> NICE! I'm at 18.5" with my setup!


I need to measure it and verify, I do remember that it was indeed a true 4" of lift on his bike from the stock measurements.


----------



## Bigboypolaris (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks kinda like your tires in your first picture not sealed on your rims.


Going deep always!


----------

